# Crosby Texas Rabbit Show



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm planning on going to the Crosby Tx. rabbit show this weekend and was wondering if anyone else on here is too.

Emily

*Silver Star Rabbitry*
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 23, 2011)

I am. Someone else posted about it. Oh and it looks like ill get to bring two or three tan babies yay


----------



## Rabbit the Habit (Feb 24, 2011)

I will be there with a junior Flemish buck and some French Lops and kits:biggrin2:. 
Rodney---
Rabbit the Habit


----------



## SNM (Feb 24, 2011)

Can anbody on here that goes please..for the love of rabbits. If you see anybody with some nice quality chocolate dutches would you please get their contact information from them. I will owe you  Thanks


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey i Know a man! His name is Felipe Pesina. He competes with Kim Patrick. I just asked him on facebook if he has any chocolates. I can pm his FB to you.


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll keep a look out for you. 

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## Rabbit the Habit (Feb 27, 2011)

The Crosby show was alot of fun and my Flemish showed well. My light gray junior got a best of variety. Three of my French kits found new homes and I got a very nice junior fawn French buck. Also aquired a new breed for us, a breedable pair of English Lops.
This is the junior buck d.o.b. 12-21-10





And a very nice junior doe d.o.b. 12-17-10





Really enjoyed the show and was nice to meet Woahlookitsme and some of her Tans. Wish the Tans's color was one of the Flemish Giants, really like that color. 
The show was rather long lasting till about 7pm or so, which I did not mind at all. Can't wait till the next one!
Rodney---
Rabbit the Habit


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 28, 2011)

lol glad you had fun and it was nice to meet you too. haha a tan flemish would be crazy popular im sure of it!


----------



## Rabbit the Habit (Feb 28, 2011)

Wonder if a Tan/Flemish would be possible and then keep going back for size:coolness:
Rodney---
Rabbit the Habit


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2011)

Picked up 2 new Mini Rex from Casablanca Rabbitry. Astro and Blossom. I was planning on just getting Astro, but I saw Blossom and just fell in love. She's gorgeous! I'll post pictures of them tomorrow.

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------

